# Does Inno3d make decent GPU that will last atleast 5 years?



## de.das.dude (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi, all! Hope i havent been forgotten.

Gaming is something which i dont get to do a lot of lately. So i just realized that my old AMd HD 7790 1GB is no longer getting driver updates :'(

I am looking at RX 570s but they are still overpriced here in amazon ( www.amazon.in) .
i can see that i can get a Inno3D GTX 1060 for a little bit more than what a RX560 is running at.

Only question i have is, does anyone with an inno3D card had any issues? Never heard of them before so a bit skeptical about the reliability 

Thanks


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 29, 2018)

http://www.inno3d.com/index.php?refid=0
They Been Around since 1998/9
so they are not a Fly by night company


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2018)

Love these guys. because their HQ is around 30-40mins walk away from my apartment in Hong Kong. They are big brand that mainly serves China/Taiwan and other more local regions etc etc.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 29, 2018)

Inno3D doesn't make GPU's. They just stick one onto a PCB. They generally make good cards. I've had their GeForce 4 Ti4200 back in the day. But that's quite long ago... Their iChill X4 coolers have been one of the best in general though.


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 29, 2018)

Many of their 10 series cards were very nicely engineered, i'd say even over-engineered.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 29, 2018)

They make good cards. That said, you never know how long any card will last. I'm sure there's some evga classifieds and msi lightnings that died a few months after warranty ended  That's why I'm selling my 1080 and getting a new card this year.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 29, 2018)

Just be careful of fakes


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 29, 2018)

Had a couple, good cards, no problems.


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 29, 2018)

I've owned a GTX 1060 6GB X2, it was pretty decent, the cheaper models don't feature well binned chips for high and stable boost clocks and the cooling mounted is enough, sometimes not even better cooling will help with a chip that just cannot hit higher boost clocks.

I personally stuck a bunch of heatsinks on VRM and it made 0 difference, because the chip would simply struggle with anything higher than 2050MHz on the core. It wasn't a power or temperature issue. Unigine Valley helps out when testing stable OC's for Pascal quite well I think.

The better Pascal Inno3D models steal the show, but they have this "gaming" aesthetic all over them, which might not be for everyone. I guess Inno3D is on par with something like Gainward/Palit.

What I liked the most was, that there were no warranty stickers anywhere on the card. Which made me a happy camper.

I remember me wanting to check/change the TIM for my Palit Jetstream GTX 1070, guess what? They put a warranty sticker on one of the screws, well I guess my warranty is invalid then. The card has points for soldering, that's made for unlocking the card or something that is meant for overclocking, but to get to them comfortably, you need to take off the radiator. Which means removing or damaging the said sticker(s).

If you're going to keep a card for 5+ years I suggest buying from an AIB who has outstanding warranty service. Don't tinker with the card unless you have to, and just request support if something goes wrong. I suppose Sapphire/XFX/EVGA always come to mind in that case.

I haven't dealt with Inno3D support for my card, someone else has on the internet, but I never came across any stories in my time.

Off-Topic: 





Tatty_One said:


> Had a couple, good cards, no problems.



When my avatar is put near yours it just gave me smile. Looks like mine is hiding for cover, just noticed it now.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 30, 2018)

If you can stand the aesthetics, inno3D makes fine cards, with decent cooling solutions.

But yeah, I can't bear to look at them.


----------



## King Banakon (Aug 30, 2018)

my gamer friend owns a Inno 3d  gtx 1050 ti ... he is very satisfied and contented


----------



## peche (Aug 30, 2018)

Inno3D makes great cards with overpowered cooling solutions, Mostly available or Asia market oriented, but they are  great cards,  but when planning to get a card for long time with me, +3years or so i always look for:
1. Gigabyte (Nvidia & AMD)
2. EVGA  (Nvidia)
3. MSi  (Nvidia)
4. PowerColor (AMD)
5. Sapphire (AMD)

Beyond that i dont care so much about other makers, those are the brands i have been using for a while except the current engineering sample im using on the current GTX 980. my two cents, 

Regards,


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 30, 2018)

Sapphire is the best for AMD,hands down. Had three 290 Trix cards, they ran cool and quiet despite being power hungry hogs.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 1, 2018)

well guys, i guess its fine.
i am shortlisting this card in particular : https://www.amazon.in/dp/B01LYK55XS...olid=2MY3RZCEEEB9E&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

unless some other expenses come up, ill be getting this card.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 1, 2018)

Good one.


----------



## Vectore (Sep 1, 2018)

To be at least a bit future stable I would strongly recommend to use a 6GB version! 3GB can be too low at many occasions, even only at 1920x1080!


----------



## Fatalfury (Sep 1, 2018)

Since you are from India...
i suggest you to buy Rx 570 or rx 580 or gtx 1060 from
www.theitdepot.com or www.primeabgb.com 
because of the RTX series releasing..
Most cards are on MSRP.
https://www.primeabgb.com/online-pr...deon-rx570-4g-graphic-card-gv-rx570aorus-4gd/
https://www.primeabgb.com/online-pr...dition-8gb-gaming-graphics-card-11265-21-20g/


Amazon is always overpriced..do u remember they charged  $1000 USD for RX 570 during cryptomining craze.


----------



## peche (Sep 1, 2018)

de.das.dude said:


> well guys, i guess its fine.
> i am shortlisting this card in particular : https://www.amazon.in/dp/B01LYK55XS...olid=2MY3RZCEEEB9E&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> 
> unless some other expenses come up, ill be getting this card.


well, if possible try to look for it on ebay or even locally, cuz amazon prices might high sometimes! 
Great card!

Regads,


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 2, 2018)

Thanks dude! I was checking MD computer prices only! forgot about these guys!. last i saw primeabgb was a seller on amazon as well!


Fatalfury said:


> Since you are from India...
> i suggest you to buy Rx 570 or rx 580 or gtx 1060 from
> www.theitdepot.com or www.primeabgb.com
> because of the RTX series releasing..
> ...


----------

